

Launch Your First Product – What Not to Do - axelbouaziz
http://www.startupclarity.com/blog/launch-first-product-what-not-to-do/

======
mistercow
>Building a Solution Without a Problem

This isn't necessarily a mistake. Think about something like Ronco, probably
the most well-known company behind late night infomercials. The founder Ron
Popeil built an empire based on solutions without problems that lasted over
three decades.

And he's not the only one. So called "pitchmen" have been successfully
building careers on marginally useful products since, well, long before the
term "pitchman" came about.

It's really all about the hype. Now the question is this: would you rather
build something you enjoy that isn't really useful, and then convince people
that they need it anyway? Or would you rather build something less fun that
actually makes a difference (and you'll still have to convince people they
need it)?

I don't think that question has a right or wrong answer.

